# plug and play jacuzzi or buy from friend?



## pollybest (Sep 23, 2009)

my friend wants to sell me a jacuzzi for my small backyard and it is the right size. he told me it cost him 10,000 dollars 4 years ago, but he would sell it to me for 3,000. 220 volts, 50 jets, 4 people, 4 years old, with cover. does this even sound right? i don't know anything about jacuzzi's.

my other option is to buy one from costco for 2500, it
s a brand new plug and play model, 110 volt. would anyone recommend a plug and play jacuzzi?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

personally, i would not own one.... too much work.
i would not buy a used one from a neighbor either.

DM


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

We bought a used hot tub for 500.00 and love it. Have no idea where you live but the upkeep isn't any worse than a pool. If your friend is a friend then why not buy it from him and save some money if you like the tub?
The costco one sounds a bit light for the price.
If you do buy one have it powered correctly use an electrician to set it up so it is safe and you will love it.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My last house I had a hot tub for about 6 years
No room for a pool so it was great
We bought one at this house too.....6 years ago, we will always own one
We also bougt our old hot tub when the new owners were selling ther house - $250
Much less maintenance then a pool, we run ours all year long

It can cost $20 or more a month to heat one depending upon the size

I've know several people with the plug-ins & they work fine
They are usually smaller then 240v tubs, myself I like the bigger tubs
Site unseen I think $3k might be too much for a used tub
There are tons of tubs that people just want to get rid of
I picked up one for free just to bury & make part of my pond system


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

good point.... if you want one, look on craigslist! i see them there almost daily for cheap or free, you haul away.
i wouldn't pay 3,000 for a NEW one, let alone used....

DM


----------

